# Would Digest Gold work for dogs?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Are human quality digestive enzymes different from ones sold for dogs?

I hope someone has a look at this and lets me know. I take these myself and have them in the house and with me at all times.


Description:

Digest Gold is formulated to address the more serious issues some of our customers are dealing with. It will do everything Digest does and more. Since the formula is more potent and contains several more enzymes, fewer capsules are required.
No fillers.
Recommended Usage:
One capsule at the beginning of each meal. More may be taken if needed.
Each capsule of Digest Gold provides:
Amylase Thera-blend 23,000 DU 
Protease Thera-blend 80,000 HUT 
Maltase 200 DP 
Glucoamylase 50 AG 
Alpha-Galactosidase 450 GALU 
Lipase Thera-blend 3,500 FCCFIP 
Cellulase Thera-blend 3,000 CU 
Lactase 900 ALU 
Beta Glucanase 25 BGU 
Xylanase 550 XU 
Pectinase/Phytase 45 endo-PGU 
Hemicellulase 30 HCU 
Invertase 79 INVU 
L. Acidophilus 250 million CFU
Enzymedica - Enzymedica - Digest Gold - 120 caps


----------

